
Life and How to Survive It (2008) - dhilbarroshan
http://blazingcold.blogspot.com/2008/08/speech-by-adrian-tan-at-ntu-convocation.html
======
jh37
Youtube version:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z_ilHst4fc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z_ilHst4fc)

